#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-09-05
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> i'm a newbie irc
<MaWaLe> and i'm an op of a chan
<MaWaLe> how can i acquire op mode on my chan?
<MaWaLe> i mean the command
<Mamarok> MaWaLe: try this command: /msg/ChanServ op #channelname MaWaLe
<Mamarok> then use deop once you are done
<MaWaLe> i've got it :)
<MaWaLe> thx anyway
<Mamarok> MaWaLe: also I strongly suggest you read the IRC HowTos on Freenode
<MaWaLe> there isn't a complete doc for using IRC and specially for ops
<jussi> MaWaLe: I do suggest you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<MaWaLe> thx jussi
<MaWaLe> i'm on it
